

Remark: Highlight Any Text or Command Output Using Regular Expressions - pmoriarty
http://www.cyberciti.biz/open-source/command-line-hacks/remark-command-regex-markup-examples/

======
_jomo
You might want to take a look at colout [0] which does pretty much this, but
has a few advanced options such as fading colors by percentage found in the
output of a command

[0]: [https://nojhan.github.io/colout/](https://nojhan.github.io/colout/)

